# Bachmann Connie to 1:22.5 and possible K-27



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

currently in the process of Rio Grandeizing and 1:22.5ifying a Bachmann Connie (would like to turn it into a very rough and dirty "K-27" but that's stage two in this process). Couple of questions. Where's a good place to find 1:22.5 detail parts? Specifically am looking for the rectangular number plate for the smokebox front and possibly a new air compressor depending on how adventurous my grandfather and I are feeling. Also, a question on livery. The Connie has a dark gray smokebox and I've seen several pictures of models of K-27's with the same color. However, most any of the prototype photos I've seen of D&RGW narrow gauge locos have the light silver/aluminum colored smokebox, even if it is turning black from the soot. Which is more prototypical/common? Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can post pictures when she's done.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin Strong downsized one for his Dad - http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 
Parts from Ozark - http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp 
or Trackside Details - http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/trackside.php 

-Brian


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! I just wrote a long post and MLS dropped it! 

Bottom line: matte sliver smokeboxes appeared around 1905, just a couple of years after they were delivered. The early ones had graphite gray smokeboxes with gloss black smokestacks. They also had Vauclain compound cylinders (some, but not all), slope-back tenders and big box oil-burning headlights. If you're modeling the the early years, you'll want to add all those features. Otherwise, paint the smokebox matte silver and then apply soot liberally from above.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

TJH, Rod Hayward converted one, he posts on this forum and used to have a website I think but I cannot find it. You may want to send him a PM Some photos of his work can be found in this thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/112341/afv/topic/afpg/3/Default.aspx Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find the article on the K-27 conversion in the _Articles _section (currently found in the Archives.)


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Rods Site, the The Connie-K-27 article. based on David Fletchers coversions. also the finished pictures are in the gallery. The C-21 Connie is easier IMO.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

For the new number plate go with Ozark Miniatures part number 203, that's what I used. Here's a link: 
Number Plate

The smoke box color for the typical D&RGW C or K class loco is aluminum/silver. I figured it would be too hard to repaint just the smoke box front on mine so I left it in the dark graphite.


Although not modified in any way for 1:22.5 scale, this is my quick and dirty D&RGW modified Bachmann Connie:


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Heres another slant on the same theme.
Cab moved back and back opened,stack changed and arrestor fitted,Baker valve gear removed and changed to Stephensons,headlight raised and marker lights added.Pilot deck shortened and outside frame added to truck,toolbox to deck.The smokebox is Tamiya gunmetal from rattle can.Tender lowered and coal boards added,real coal load hiding basic sound system underneath,new ladder from brass added to rear and air tank/piping to deck.
Don't know what it resembles but looks good doubleheading with my Bach K.
Good luck get out that razor saw and start cutting!!!!!!
Regards
David


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also consider swapping the domes and changing them around and sorting out the counterbalances as is shown here. http://www.smegworld.org.uk/spaf/almc/almcg.htm 

However, I believe the questiion was a Connie to 1.22.5, not what one could do to Connie in 1.20.3


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking # 375. Where did the tender lettering come from?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The decals for #375 are Robert Dustin decals. 

Unfortunately he's no longer making decals, and just does number plates or something like that. 

Really great sets he used to have. And the fonts were spot on perfect for Rio Grande. I mean they were perfect. Haven't seen any others this good in G scale yet. The decals on #375 are 1:20.3 scale. But I liked these decals so much I even got custom sized ones for my twin LGB moguls. Too bad he doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for all the tips and help. we are actually following the quick and dirty K-27 bash from the Articles section, however because of being novices at kitbashing and some lack of clarity in the article, ours is somewhat of a quick and dirty of the quick and dirty (if we go all the way to the K stage, which is largely dependent on finding a suitable rear truck, I'm nicknaming the engine a K-26.99). Main steps so far are replacing the cab and tender with the equivalents from a Big Hauler ten wheeler to try to bring the scale down, and the suggested rerrangement of the bell and sanddome on the boiler. 

Not sure how to post pics here but this is what we have so far (link is public even if you don't have facebook): 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2487613&id=5104642&l=2a2d67e7a4


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

updated the Facebook album. She's still in a rough state, just was brought out onto the layout to get an idea of how she'll look...the smokebox needs to be repainted, more paint and decal detailing needs to be done, the headlight and pilot are just being held on by tape for the purposes of the pics, and an LGB Mogul tender was used as stand in for hers which is of with our electronics guy getting the sound system and other work done. As you can see we went for the full Kay conversion and attempted a rear truck bash...I'm not a huge fan but I think it will work if we can't find a suitable full truck from another model. She looks kinda funny and stubby without the cab extension on the back but that involves more styrene work then were comfortable with and this effect seems to work ok.

If anyone knows how to post pics directly into the post, let me know and I'll add them in here in case the facebook link isnt working for everyone.



http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2487613


----------

